# Sleep-walking dog



## zoeylover (Mar 2, 2009)

ROTFLMAO! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
omg that was great. It reminds me of my big lab. Hes so dumb and always chasing stuff in his sleep. I've seen him hit his head laying down but never jump up! lol.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw this on youtube and actually thought it was kinda disturbing. It looks like the dog was having a seizure!?! If it was my dog, I would be worried. I've seen a german shepherd seizure before - and it looked very similar to what this dog was doing.


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

that link doesnt work for me


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

I couldnt get it to work either... I think the vid was removed


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Raiko said:


> I couldnt get it to work either... I think the vid was removed


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJYqMhIYw58

Here you go guys


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

omg that is precious rofl!!! what a crazy dog!! :bird:


----------

